# Connect to multiple Wi-Fi hotspots at once?



## demnos

I would love to be able to combine two Wi-Fi connections. My laptop has built in Wi-Fi and I have a USB Wi-Fi adapter. Is it possible to connect these two cards to seperate Wi-Fi networks (e.g. mine and my neighbors) at the same time and have the two connections use Load Balancing for internet access? There has to be load-balancing software out there that would allow you to do this. I have seen dual-wan (hardware) routers before but is there a software program that would allow you to do this?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill

Nope, and I don't want to be a party to you stealing your neighbor's bandwidth anyway.


----------



## demnos

Ha, I'm pretty sure there is a way to do this and it wouldn't be stealing if we are sharing our networks willingly and knowingly with one another. Anyone else?


----------



## EvilWizard

*re:*

Funny when you ask a question people without the answer always say something first. Guess it just helps their post numbers  . I came here with the same question. If I find it before you I will post it here for you. I'm not the morality police. Just helpful. Isn't that what this forum is for, helping? Not assuming that a person with a question is always doing something illegal is a good way to go.


Edit: And if anybody cared to look at Demnos's website it is clear that this person enjoys reading the bible and interpreting dreams. Does that sound like an evil person? I on the other hand.......muhahaha....... never judge a person by their post. nerd


----------



## fluhlej

*Want to conectect to 2 AP's at once*

I know this is long but informative - 

I am also looking for a way to connect to multiple AP's at the same time. I have looked into Mesh networking - which is basically where devices connect together and create a (ad-hoc like) "mesh" network. It turns out that a few years ago Microsoft did a study and implemented some software for mesh networking. I have been looking for the drivers and software that Microsoft created but cannot find it. I have found a few pieces of the Microsoft mesh networking and have found much of the documentation but Microsoft does not support it currently. Mesh networking is not really connecting to multiple AP's simultaneously, but to networked devices which eventually connect to different AP's. I believe that most of the mesh networking got blotted out because of P2P file sharing, and ISP's do not want people to share internet connections (money hogs). Also there is a concern for security and hacking, though there is data to suggest that the devices could passively interact.

Anyway I am in the search for software to allow for multiple AP connections and considering writing my own. If I should find anything new or write some code I will share. Good luck with the hunting - on a side note if you really just want to share internet connections between neighbors then you need to consider a few things.

For starters if you are on cable there is potential that you are already sharing a cable line which is split and sent to your individual houses- this means that even if you share the speed will be about the same. Next most residential internet connections do not have a ton of bandwidth which mean that the more users on the same service provider the slower each persons connection is(basic networking rules). You have to remember that even though you are not all on a "windows configured" network where you can easily see others computers, if you have an internet connection the you are on a global network. That is just how the "net" "works". It was developed so that if the US was under attack then there would be no central location or single line to be cut that would disconnect the military(decentralized connections between locations). 
Next if you are far away from you provider on a DSL line you are limited on you connection speed based on distance - it just takes time for data to travel. 
My suggestion is that you and your neighbor go in on a commercial line with 8Mbps or higher connection and then share that singular connection. Also sharing a commercial connection IS legal (double check your ISP's legal options though) but generally speaking a commercial line is designed for an entire complex to have internet access.


----------



## johnwill

demnos said:


> Ha, I'm pretty sure there is a way to do this and it wouldn't be stealing if we are sharing our networks willingly and knowingly with one another. Anyone else?


I'm certain that there is no ISP that allows that under their "terms of service". That being said, I think we'll close this, since helping with illegal acts is against our rules here.


----------



## johnwill

fluhlej said:


> :4-thatsba
> I would like to notify you that you ARE WRONG. If you have a commercial line then you are allowed to openly share that connection - for example have you EVER heard of free WiFi access at say "Starbucks" if not then you are a complete fool. Before you go ignorantly making comments about the legalities of said conversations you should strongly consider informing yourself self on said issues. Also if two individuals each pay for their own internet access they are allowed to share their connections between them - assuming that they have the exact same plans. Also it is not illegal to discuss ideas of mesh networking or accessing multiple WiFi hotspots not is it illegal to set up and use a mesh network nor is it illegal to access multiple internet connections at the same time. I understand that you ignorantly believed that we were discussing how to leech WiFi and/or internet connections which is against the standard ISP "terms of use" policy.


I'll respond to your PM here. It's clear you are NOT a corporate entity, and you are not in a public hotspot. It is also NOT in the terms of service of any ISP I've heard of to allow neighbors to share their Internet access. If you want to discuss how to acomplish illegal activities, you'll have to do it elsewhere. 

I'd really like you to point me to the part of your agreement that states:


> Also if two individuals each pay for their own internet access they are allowed to share their connections between them - assuming that they have the exact same plans.


Since the terms of service for almost every ISP is on-line, a simple link will do fine. I wouldn't waste too much time looking, because it's not there. :sayno:

Before you go ignorantly making comments about the legalities of such activities, I suggest you are the one that needs to inform yourself on the issues.

I never said it was illegal to talk about such items, but you'll have to do that elsewhere too. Such "talk" seems to translate into action most often, and we have rules in place that cover such conversations. Perhaps you should visit the Rules link before you continue to post.


> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES *
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities.


You must have missed this part.


----------

